# Skin disease, allergies or nutrition? Need skin help!



## Titan85 (10 mo ago)

Hello I own two blue Staffordshire‘s. After moving from California to Washington my dogs allergies or at least I think their allergies have gotten really really bad. Here’s a few pics does anybody else have this problem with their pets? If so were there any solutions that are natural that worked? I’ve been through just about everything medically prescribed and it’s not working.


----------

